# Looking for simple 2x4 chair plans.



## el_d (Apr 25, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody had some plans for a easy/Quick 2x4 chair. 

A while back we bought a nice oak finish-it-yourself table that has worked really well for our large family. When we got the table we Planned on returning and getting the chairs but that never happened. we Have been using some chairs that are giving out and my wife wants new ones. If I can find something easy and inexpensive I wont have to but cheap particle board chairs from walmart. 
 My father made a bench out of 2x4's that has worked really well and my wife likes it but I am looking for single benches/chairs that I can put together rather easily.

 All I have is a sliding compound Mitre saw( Harbor Freight special) and some hand tools to work with. Plenty of paint and screws. 

Any ideas or pics would be appreciated.......

Thanks.


----------



## navycop (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.readymade.com/projects/build_a_2x4_chair/next_step


----------



## snyiper (Apr 25, 2012)

VP-45 Pelican Chair - Kreg Jig Owners Community
Marlee's Table and Chairs - Kreg Jig Owners Community

Try These


----------



## el_d (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I'll check it out. 

Glenn, I had totally forgotten about my kraig jig.  Nice.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Lots*

Try www.[B]woodworkersworkshop.com[/B]/resources/​index.php?cat=102

Tons of free plans basic chair with arms #57 might be just what you want and the plans are free.


----------



## el_d (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Smitty, great site.


----------

